# Speedcubing in Ireland



## David1994 (May 6, 2011)

Are there Irish cubers on this forum or Youtube ?? I dont know any other cubers and would be glad to know that I am not the only one


----------



## Bryan (May 6, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=914&p=5200


----------



## David1994 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Speedcubing in Ireland (previously: Cube meetup for Irish cubers)*

The meetup is organised as follows:
Will meet at Heuston station,Dublin around 11am(Around that time anyway)
Then we will head to somewhere where we can cube and stuff

If anyway has good camera bring it along and hopefully the meetup will be one we can do more often


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm not irish, but I am going to dublin on holiday this summer, any idea of the dates?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 29, 2011)

not sure yet


----------



## David1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I'm not irish, but I am going to dublin on holiday this summer, any idea of the dates?


 
Not sure yet sorry


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 29, 2011)

How many do you reckon are going?


----------



## r_517 (Jun 29, 2011)

count me in (i hope it's near Dublin though)


----------



## MillieEverett5 (Jun 29, 2011)

damn.. im from south east england :/ ive never been to a cube meet but i really want to


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi my name is Tao Yu. I'm Chinese but i live in Ireland.(No language problems, I've lived here long enough )
Count me in.
It would be much better if it was on a weekend though.



Spoiler



Ignore everything in this spoiler. I just use this post for tests and stuff.

€8&'ggy


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 29, 2011)

im a definate for going anyway.

theres another guy on the forms who might go ill message him about it

just a thought but we "could" just sit in supermacs in hueston station(easy acess too)


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 29, 2011)

wow alot more people on this forum living in ireland thn i thought:O when i joined it was just me and r_517


----------



## David1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope I can go but dunno if my parents will let me travel far


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 29, 2011)

ye i know:/ i think a train station or somehwere near to one is perfect though


----------



## David1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> ye i know:/ i think a train station or somehwere near to one is perfect though


 
Where abouts would you say??


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 29, 2011)

probably dublin hueston would be good because its so easy to get to


----------



## David1994 (Jun 29, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> probably dublin hueston would be good because its so easy to get to


 Alright I will need to ask


----------



## r_517 (Jun 29, 2011)

I vote for Heuston 
ps: wow another chinese cuber
ps2: actually we can meet at Heuston and then head to the city centre to find some place to cube. it's just 5 min' bus or 30 min' walk. u may want to take a short tour in the city centre after cubing for a couple hours


----------



## David1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

r_517 said:


> I vote for Heuston
> ps: wow another chinese cuber
> ps2: actually we can meet at Heuston and then head to the city centre to find some place to cube. it's just 5 min' bus or 30 min' walk. u may want to take a short tour in the city centre after cubing for a couple hours


 
Is there any other cubers living around my location?? If you know..


----------



## r_517 (Jun 30, 2011)

sry the only cuber in Eire i knew before this thread is Blake...


----------



## David1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

@r_517 Alright no problem.Thanks! Also what age are most of the other cubers do you know??


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 30, 2011)

Does your age matter ? I'm 14 but I see r_517 is old enough to drink beer in his WCA profile


----------



## David1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> Does your age matter ? I'm 14 but I see r_517 is old enough to drink beer in his WCA profile


 No its just I am 15 and was wondering what ages of the other were!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 30, 2011)

It says you're 21 on you're youtube profile!!


----------



## David1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> It says you're 21 on you're youtube profile!!


 
Yeah I know.Most people put their age higher


----------



## r_517 (Jun 30, 2011)

cubing society has a wide range of ages. imo many active cubers are in their secondary schools and colleges some people get bored after several months/years and quitted (either temporarily or permanently).


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds good, bit of a trek but yeah I'll keep this in mind, let me know about dates.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 30, 2011)

Age doesnt matter. Most cubers are probably between low teens to mid/later 20's but there are exceptins of course

@David1994 i think David O'Grady cubes(from tramore hes like twenty something)


----------



## David1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> Age doesnt matter. Most cubers are probably between low teens to mid/later 20's but there are exceptins of course
> 
> @David1994 i think David O'Grady cubes(from tramore hes like twenty something)


 Really??I know him to see..He does parkour and stuff


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 30, 2011)

yep he has vids on his youtube i thinks its caled gradgey


----------



## David1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> yep he has vids on his youtube i thinks its caled gradgey


 
Couldnt find it Also what do you average on 2x2 and 4x4?? I forgot sorry!


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 1, 2011)

Aye this sounds like good craic. I'm gonna be away to Sweden between the 10th and 21st of July though. And its a couple hours on the bus from Belfast, but sure its the summer, what else would i be doin? lol If I have the time I'll definitely try and get down.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

ok myself and r_517 have decided that Augst third would be the best as it is th only days that both of us are available to go so i hope this ok for most people


----------



## David1994 (Jul 2, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> ok myself and r_517 have decided that Augst third would be the best as it is th only days that both of us are available to go so i hope this ok for most people


 
Sounds alright I think!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

We will meet in hueston then probably head upwards mc donalds or somewhere close o connol street via bus or walking not long either way btw for anyone who's getting a train your bus fare is free


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2011)

Im not sure i can make it on a Wednesday. I'll have to ask. At least I can be specific this time though.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

The only other option we had was the mOnday but that's a bank holiday nd train bus times are terrible


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm not saying its impossible but I just don't know if it is possible.I'll have to ask my mom later as my dad is ruled out


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

Ok no problem


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 2, 2011)

i may possibly be busy that day, but i think chances are im free. Theres talk of plans to go to Donegal among my friends around then but they most likely are gonna fade. If thats the case count me in!


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 2, 2011)

OK


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

ive just checked train times so ill be in hueston at around 10.40 am so if its possible hopefully we could all be there by 12?or 1? if not its ok

just trying to be organised


----------



## r_517 (Jul 4, 2011)

i could be there at any time


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 4, 2011)

ooh, now it gets interesting. I know I'm in dublin sometime in August, I'll ask my parents when, later. HOPEFULLY it will be on the 3rd

P.S. David1994, I really like your youtube username.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 4, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> ooh, now it gets interesting. I know I'm in dublin sometime in August, I'll ask my parents when, later. HOPEFULLY it will be on the 3rd
> 
> P.S. David1994, I really like your youtube username.


 Thanks


----------



## David1994 (Jul 4, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> ooh, now it gets interesting. I know I'm in dublin sometime in August, I'll ask my parents when, later. HOPEFULLY it will be on the 3rd
> 
> P.S. David1994, I really like your youtube username.


 That would be class!Also thanks about the username


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 4, 2011)

David try to use the edit button rather than double posting


also did you ask yet? :3


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm unavailable on the 3rd  Make sure you take pics.


----------



## David1994 (Jul 5, 2011)

If i can go I will video and upload to youtube


----------



## David1994 (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys any chance of the meetup being slightly closer to Waterford??


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 9, 2011)

so whos going? i am


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe, Maybe not. My parents are going to have fiddle with their shedules to make it. Hopefully I can make it. I can only be sure if it is on a weekend. If I can't make it I am still grateful to the organisers because it gave me a reason to join this forum which i've been wanting to do for a long time.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jul 9, 2011)

The 3rd is a Wednesday


----------



## David1994 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hopefully me


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 10, 2011)

I suppose I could make a day trip of it lol


----------



## David1994 (Jul 10, 2011)

If i can go is anyone else bringing a video camera???


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 10, 2011)

i dont have one:/

@ tyrannous

please do come down fr it


----------



## Tyrannous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll try blake, should be able to get a day off work lol. Would be nice to be in the presence of actual cubers for a change lmao


----------



## David1994 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am going  Yess


----------



## David1994 (Jul 22, 2011)

Tyrannous are you going??
Also whoever is going does anyone have a good quality camera to upload to youtube? Mine is ok... quality


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 23, 2011)

I dunno what the craic is gonna be like with me getting down now. Im moving to a new flat on the 1st so I probably wont get there as it stands (a bit skint from holidays too lol)


----------



## David1994 (Jul 24, 2011)

So whos going for definite??


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll super try my hardest


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay my dad will be able to take me . I am going
I should be able to bring a camera.
Thanks Blake and David!!
Oh and hope you can make it, cubersmith


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 25, 2011)

looking good see you next week guys


----------



## r_517 (Jul 25, 2011)

cool

heuston at 11am


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 30, 2011)

@Tao Yu can you teach me some 2x2 tricks

@r_517 teach me clock


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the tickets to dublin now. I will arrive at 10:05. there is none that arrives at 11.
Just wondering where in dublin heuston will we meet? 
And also when does it end?
And lastly I can only bring a picture cam.(I thought I could bring a vid before but I can't now)

@ blakedacuber you should look at my tutorial first. I'm not sure I can teach you that many tricks if we use a different method.
(There is only 3 algs compulsory.)
Well I probly can help anyway.

As I said in the blind question thread I can probably help you with BLD as well.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 31, 2011)

well ill be arriving at hueston at 10:40 ish so perhaps the supermacs would be a good place to meet? as for what time it ends my trains at half 6 ish so ill try to be at hueston for 6 because the train is usually full but whatever time suits you really what time is your train back at? and will have a look at your tut tonight when i come home from work


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 31, 2011)

Is supermac in Heuston?
I obviosly don't know the place well

oh and congratulations on the clock WRs Sam!


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 1, 2011)

yup once you get of the train youll see it on your right?


----------



## r_517 (Aug 2, 2011)

can't wait for tomorrow

i should arrive at about 1030-1100 depending on the bus route.

so we will meet at supermac right?
my phone 0871418163 just in case anyone can't find the location(including myself..)


----------



## Tyrannous (Aug 2, 2011)

tomorrow...? *reads post again* DAMN! I thought it was the 13th  Looks like I cant go now....:/


----------



## David1994 (Aug 2, 2011)

Tyrannous said:


> tomorrow...? *reads post again* DAMN! I thought it was the 13th  Looks like I cant go now....:/


 
Unlucky man .Maybe next time ye??


----------



## Tyrannous (Aug 2, 2011)

Definately lol, im such an ***** xD


----------



## David1994 (Aug 2, 2011)

Would of been cool if you made it but.. Next time anyway


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 2, 2011)

guys whos up for some team BLD


----------



## David1994 (Aug 2, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> guys whos up for some team BLD


 
Me!!! As i said going now but see ya tomorrow! Cant wait


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one who hasn't depart yet c u all in heuston


----------



## Tyrannous (Aug 3, 2011)

Hope you guys are having a good time, lemme know how it goes for next time!


----------



## r_517 (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks everyone for making today a great time

btw anyone has my yj 4x4(black sticker)? i don't plan to use it any more though, so if anyone has that, just take it


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 3, 2011)

I have it sam  btw does any1 hav my black mf8 dayan 4x4? Btw sam im buying a zhanchi now that i can pronounce it

Thanks everyone who came was great fun and we will definately have to do another one soon


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 4, 2011)

How did the meetup go? What did you do?


----------



## David1994 (Aug 4, 2011)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> How did the meetup go? What did you do?


 
Was good  Races,solved all cubes on table and other cool stuff


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry for not uplaoding this earlier but here is a picture from the meetup
I'm ashamed about how many pictures we took .... because we took only one(afraik)...:fp
Anyway here it is:

Blurry 
Lots of people filmed us in Mc Donalds though but obviously we don't have those films

Anyway, I'm the one taking the photo, Sam is in the back with a megaminx David is at the side with the white cube(Zhanchi). His brother is beside him, but not in the picture
Blake is in the left. You can't see him

Oh, and this is in supermacs


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 6, 2011)

How many people were at it?


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 7, 2011)

5 people. Blake, Dave, his brother, Sam and me.

oh and sorry about...



spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> I'm unavailable on the 3rd Make sure you take pics.



Hopefully next time, there will be 6 or more...

Next time we should have some way to make sure we take pics. Maybe take turns with the camera.

Whoever loses a race films or something.(If they are matched in speed)


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 7, 2011)

No worries, I should be able to make it next time


----------



## David1994 (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe next time I will film more.It would be cool


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Maybe next time I will film more.It would be cool



Yeah we've got to take turns. Who ever loses a race films. Or could we get someone to film for us?

We should make sure stuff like teamsolves and teamblind are filmed. Not sure about about solving all the cubes on the table. Too long

and of course we've got to film EVERY SINGLE CLOCK SOLVE BY SAM! lol jk

Well, other stuff if it is interesting. Everyone should have to film and everybody should be filmed

btw I have two 4x4s and a gear cube now

edit: and jokes I played on non-cubers (cubes that looked solved on one side but not quite solving on the other)

Oh and yay for having an avatar


----------



## David1994 (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah sounds good.Get back to me if there are any plans for anything else soon!


----------



## David1994 (Aug 11, 2011)

If we have another meeup we should make sure everyone who is interested has a chance to go


----------



## MalusDB (Aug 28, 2011)

Good to hear you had a good time guys. I'll try and get to the next one next time for defs


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 21, 2011)

thought I'd make this thread to reduce clutter of similar threads in the future

anyway on topic is anyone available next weekend for a cubemeet? if not maybe the w/e after?


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Oct 22, 2011)

Who, where and when?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

irishs cubers
dublin(probably)
sometime next week end or the week after(school hols)


btw we should make this into an unofficial comp with various locations if you guys want?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

Btw anyone have an mf8 dayan 4x4? Or a good. 4x4?


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 23, 2011)

Facebook said:


> The timing works out perfectly. I should be able to go. Preferably on sunday though



I thought I would repost it here in case you haven't seen Blake's Facebook post


----------



## r_517 (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know when my interviews gonna take place but most likely next weekend or the week after... (one of the interviews might be in Cork btw)


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

surely it wont be on a sunday....?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 23, 2011)

our project coordinator said they will try to arrange the interview at weekend, coz it's a long trip from Dublin to Cork...


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 23, 2011)

Thats odd i can go pretty much anyday i think


----------



## r_517 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm free at most weekends but I'm just not sure which day the interview will be on... The college will only release the interview date to us 2 days in advance...


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm working saturday and tbh I'm pretty skint (Got alot of money going out at the end of the month too). Unless you guys wanna troop up to Belfast on Sunday, in which case I would be happy to meet you guys in the city centre  Go to like mcdonalds/burgerking or whatever and cube it up


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 24, 2011)

Btw my names Eamonn Neeson and I'm from Strabane if ye wanna hit me up on facebook


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 26, 2011)

So sometime next week? Whos able to go?


----------



## David1994 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well lads Whats this I hear about a meetup??


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 26, 2011)

David1994 said:


> Well lads Whats this I hear about a meetup??


 
we were planning for this saturday but yeah i doubt it will be on saturday

so who will be able on maybe wednesday next week?


----------



## David1994 (Oct 26, 2011)

Blake just wondering where would it be??


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 26, 2011)

not sure yet:/ probably dublin unless it doesnt suit for most people


----------



## MalusDB (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll not be able to go to dublin, just sayin that now, but I understand its probably easier to go to dublin for most of yese. There will be a time when i can get to dublin though, just its short noticce for me since im working/uni.


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry Wednesday is a bad time for me.My parents are not likely to be able to take a day off. Sunday is the best for me, but bank holiday Monday should do.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Oct 27, 2011)

Why did I have to find this thread now? I was the whole july with a family in Cobh, Co. Cork. I had sundays free and could have gone to a meetup.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have done with work placement stuff so there won't be any further interview for me 
I have 4 hours' labs on Wednesday... Any public holiday should be fine for me now


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 27, 2011)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Why did I have to find this thread now? I was the whole july with a family in Cobh, Co. Cork. I had sundays free and *could have gone* to a meetup.


 
You can still go  it hasn't finished


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Oct 27, 2011)

Oops i think it's a grammar error, english is not my native language


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 27, 2011)

OK guys im really looking at sunday now so how does that suit everyone?

also if you can just type what puzzles u have
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7
pyraminx
megaminx
sq1
clock
skewb
etc


----------



## r_517 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sunday's fine for me 
2x2
twenty-six twenty-sevenths 3x3 lol
4x4
5x5
Clock
Magic&MMagic


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 27, 2011)

2x2
3x3
4x4
Pyraminx
Gear cube
Fisher cube


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 27, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> 2x2
> 3x3
> 4x4
> Pyraminx
> ...


 
ive always wanted to try a gear cube


----------



## David1994 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dunno if i can go in Dublin with short notice...


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 28, 2011)

so who is definately going sunday?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 28, 2011)

no prob for me


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 28, 2011)

I can definitely go if it is on a Sunday.



> ive always wanted to try a gear cube



I turns pretty cool, but solving it is kind of a let down


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 28, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> I can definitely go if it is on a Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> I turns pretty cool, but solving it is kind of a let down


What about this sunday?


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Blake for sending me an email, otherwise I wouldn't have seen this. I will try to go no matter what day.

Oh, and I only have a 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 (which arrived this week, last time I touch one was in March!). What do you guys average on 3x3? I don't know how is the level on Ireland since you haven't had any competitions yet. I have been in the high 12s / low 13s for months, since I don't practice any more , probably slower now.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 28, 2011)

Mr.Toad said:


> Thanks Blake for sending me an email, otherwise I wouldn't have seen this. I will try to go no matter what day.
> 
> Oh, and I only have a 2x2, 3x3 and 4x4 (which arrived this week, last time I touch one was in March!). What do you guys average on 3x3? I don't know how is the level on Ireland since you haven't had any competitions yet. I have been in the high 12s / low 13s for months, since I don't practice any more , probably slower now.


 tao avg's about the same as you
i avg around 17
david avg's around 18-19
sam avg's around 20


i haven't practi ce 3x3 in a while i only practice OH and bigcubes now really


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 28, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> What about this sunday?



Oh I meant Sunday. Fixed now


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

So the plan is guys we'll meet at supermacs in hueston station and see where we go from there yeah?


----------



## r_517 (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah 11am? (btw do u guys still want to _walk_ to the city centre)


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

r_517 said:


> yeah 11am? (btw do u guys still want to _walk_ to the city centre)


 
If its rainin at all no we'll get the bus or the luas


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.met.ie said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Mild and breezy again on Sunday with temperatures 14 to 16 C. Some dry, bright periods, but some patches of mist and drizzle at times too with some hill fog. Winds fresh southerly.



Should be fine. Should probably bring a coat.

PS. I have a spare blindfold


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

cool thanks tao

also any ideas for fun things we can do? im thinking head2head and factory solving definately


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 29, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> cool thanks tao
> 
> also any ideas for fun things we can do? im thinking head2head and *factory solving* definately



What's factory solving?


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

basicly every one has a scrambled cube in front of the the tier starts you solve the cross and pass it on to the next peron they the 1st pair and pass it on. so once you finish one cross a cube will be passed to you and you the first pair etc


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 29, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> basicly every one has a scrambled cube in front of the the tier starts you solve the cross and pass it on to the next peron they the 1st pair and pass it on. so once you finish one cross a cube will be passed to you and you the first pair etc



Oh that sounds fun.

We will have to find something to head to head each other with now as there's no way I can beat you or anyone else with roux. Ye've all gotten too fast.
What do you average for OH? 23 seconds? maybe we can still race


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

24 normally but 25/26 on a bad day wat do u avg for 4x4?


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 29, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> 24 normally but 25/26 on a bad day wat do u avg for 4x4?


 
sub 1:05 

I should be able to race you OH. I average about the same.


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Im sub1:15 -1:20 depending on parity


----------



## Mr.Toad (Oct 29, 2011)

r_517 said:


> yeah 11am?


O_O

I though this would be later! Can anyone please PM a mobile phone number where I can call you tomorrow? I don't think I will be able to make it on time, so I could just give you a call and you could tell me where to go.

About fun things to do, I think one of those "relay races" would be fun. This is two rows of cubers; the first of each row solve a cube, then the second ones, etc. The team who solves all the cubes first wins. Although I don't know if there are enough people to do this.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 29, 2011)

Any time is fine for me so there's no problem if you guys want a bit later
My number is 0831131627 btw


----------



## r_517 (Oct 29, 2011)

so what time do you guys prefer?
btw time change tomorrow so we'll have an extra hour to sleep


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 30, 2011)

r_517 said:


> so what time do you guys prefer?
> btw time change tomorrow so we'll have an extra hour to sleep


 
nope the clocks are going back:O well my train gets in at 11.05a.m


----------



## r_517 (Oct 30, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> nope the clocks are going back:O well my train gets in at 11.05a.m


 
ok i shall arrive around 11


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 30, 2011)

ill meet you in supermacs?
dont forget your dayan 4x4 and BLDfold


----------



## r_517 (Oct 30, 2011)

yeah got it


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll post the videos later and I might write a DYK






Yeah, we probably could have done more videos.



description said:


> Me 12.41 single 0:07
> Alberto 12.68 single 0:32
> Blake 24.05 one handed single 0:51
> Blake and Sam teamsolve thingie 1:21
> ...


----------



## PocketCube101 (Oct 31, 2011)

i was thinking of doing a cube meet up in cork maybe in late november early december 2011.... anyone interested


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 31, 2011)

too far for me


----------



## r_517 (Oct 31, 2011)

i always want to visit Cork sometime but i doubt if i have time..


----------



## PocketCube101 (Oct 31, 2011)

oh well i was hoping to do it on a saturday... maybe late novmeber


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 31, 2011)

i would go but if i did id only be there for max an hour:/ so it feels kinda pointless


----------



## David1994 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah PocketCube101 I probs would be interested!!


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 1, 2011)

cool including me i think theres 3 people interested... maybe 2 more and then we can find a place to do it!


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool ill try and find a place but there is only tree people.... hopefully one or two more people might come


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 2, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> Cool ill try and find a place but there is only tree people.... hopefully one or two more people might come



Well David has a Brother who cubes. He came to our first meetup. My mum may know someone else who cubes but I don't know if he cubes seriously or not. There is a person in my school who solves in 2 mins but again, I don't think he cubes seriously or for speed or anything.

Still feeling bad for leaving Sam and Blake out though, but I don't know what we can do.
Its definitely not fair to leave you out of meetups as well. Also David wasn't able to go to our last meetup so...


----------



## r_517 (Nov 2, 2011)

it seems i won't have any time until january


----------



## PocketCube101 (Nov 3, 2011)

cool thats a good couple of people..... if we could find a venue in cork (maybe a cafe)
im not able to go out off the county because its a bit too far


----------



## David1994 (Nov 4, 2011)

Tao are you going?? Seeing as you live in Cork..  Also whenabouts would this meetup be held??


----------



## Tao Yu (Nov 4, 2011)

PocketCube101 said:


> oh well i was hoping to do it on a saturday... maybe late novmeber



I'm pretty sure that if it is in Cork I am coming.
We still have to decide a place to do it.

Hmm I have piano lessons on Saturdays, Sunday would be better.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone up for a meetup next week?


----------



## David1994 (Jul 13, 2013)

Gotten back into cubing and wondering if anyone would like to have a meetup in the near future?

I am aware no one will probably even read this but I thought it was worth a shot


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 11, 2013)

David1994 said:


> Gotten back into cubing and wondering if anyone would like to have a meetup in the near future?
> 
> I am aware no one will probably even read this but I thought it was worth a shot



In the future yes. If we could get one together before the end of the month it would be cool.
Trouble is, all of the Irish cubers are scattered all across the country.


----------



## David1994 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> In the future yes. If we could get one together before the end of the month it would be cool.
> Trouble is, all of the Irish cubers are scattered all across the country.



True and combined with the fact that not a lot of the members here are Irish makes it hard to organise stuff :L


----------



## LostGent (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd be up for a meet up anyway!


----------



## Neha Prashanth (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi All,

I am based in Dublin (Republic of Ireland). Please let me know if I could participate in 3 * 3 cube solving competitions in Ireland. 

Kindly send me the dates and the competition location.

Thank you


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 22, 2013)

Neha Prashanth said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am based in Dublin (Republic of Ireland). Please let me know if I could participate in 3 * 3 cube solving competitions in Ireland.
> 
> ...



https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...d=&regionId=Ireland&years=&pattern=&list=List


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 10, 2014)

OK, so it's quite obvious that the Irish speedcubing community is small. But I haven't seen any other Irish speedcubers in a while. I'd like to organise some kind of a meetup. When I say this I don't mean the near future, I'm going to have to start studying for my mocks and junior cert in September so I won't have time to organise a comp or maybe even a meetup. I'm thinking sometime next summer. I'm thinking this far ahead because I have to study and there is also the very likely possibility that no other Irish cuber will even see this post. I've talked to Greg(Lucidcuber), and if he ends up coming on a holiday to Ireland next year I would certainly like to organise a meetup of some kind. There's also the very likely possibility that I will be going on the Late Late Toy Show this year because I've talked to Ryan Tubridy and showed him our hobby. He did mention the toy show, so if I were to go on the show I would at least shine some light to speedcubers in Ireland. If you are at least based in Ireland and you have some interest in a meetup, PLEASE TELL ME!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> OK, so it's quite obvious that the Irish speedcubing community is small. But I haven't seen any other Irish speedcubers in a while. I'd like to organise some kind of a meetup. When I say this I don't mean the near future, I'm going to have to start studying for my mocks and junior cert in September so I won't have time to organise a comp or maybe even a meetup. I'm thinking sometime next summer. I'm thinking this far ahead because I have to study and there is also the very likely possibility that no other Irish cuber will even see this post. I've talked to Greg(Lucidcuber), and if he ends up coming on a holiday to Ireland next year I would certainly like to organise a meetup of some kind. There's also the very likely possibility that I will be going on the Late Late Toy Show this year because I've talked to Ryan Tubridy and showed him our hobby. He did mention the toy show, so if I were to go on the show I would at least shine some light to speedcubers in Ireland. If you are at least based in Ireland and you have some interest in a meetup, PLEASE TELL ME!



Well, I'm in Ireland and I'd be interested. It would depend on the location though. 

The toy show would be awesome!

P.S You should learn BLD for the toy show 

Edit: Do you have a facebook? There are a few guys I could message.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 10, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> Well, I'm in Ireland and I'd be interested. It would depend on the location though.
> 
> The toy show would be awesome!
> 
> ...



Glad to know your interested. I was thinking of either Dublin because I live there, or Offaly, because it's as close to everyone as possible.

I've already gone on a radio show! But the toy show would be awesome!

Bld is actually the only thing I have to learn now! I might, but I don't think so. But maybe if you teach me! 

Sorry, I don't have a facebook. But feel free to message those guys if you can!


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 10, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Glad to know your interested. I was thinking of either Dublin because I live there, or Offaly, because it's as close to everyone as possible.
> 
> I've already gone on a radio show! But the toy show would be awesome!
> 
> ...



Yeah, Dublin still seems to be the best place for it. Bit far, but then, I've convinced my parents to take me there before...


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 10, 2014)

Someone organize NI Open again pree x


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 10, 2014)

I think only Kelsey would be willing to organise another comp in Northern Ireland. In the end you could always organize it .


----------



## stoic (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm in Ireland and I could be persuadable... (I tend to be pretty busy most of the time but we seem to be planning well in advance...)
NI open would be perfect!!
There's a couple of guys I'll pm who haven't been on here in a while too. 
Ciaran, BLD isn't even that hard, honestly. I set myself a 2-month goal to learn it and had my first success within ten days. And I wasn't even trying that much


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 11, 2014)

ellwd said:


> I'm in Ireland and I could be persuadable... (I tend to be pretty busy most of the time but we seem to be planning well in advance...)
> NI open would be perfect!!
> There's a couple of guys I'll pm who haven't been on here in a while too.
> Ciaran, BLD isn't even that hard, honestly. I set myself a 2-month goal to learn it and had my first success within ten days. And I wasn't even trying that much



I'll definitely give it my best shot! I'm only starting to learn the letter scheme. So it will take a while.


----------



## stoic (Aug 11, 2014)

Bendup is in. Think he lives in Donegal or that kinda direction.


----------



## LostGent (Aug 12, 2014)

Sure why not


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 12, 2014)

By the way if anybody else wants to organise a meetup feel free.


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm not sure how many people would be interested in a competition around the dublin area, I had great intentions months and months ago to set one up, but I couldn't find a venue that was cheap enough. I'm on facebook and here if anyone wants to message me about ideas


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 19, 2014)

spyr0th3dr4g0n said:


> I'm not sure how many people would be interested in a competition around the dublin area, I had great intentions months and months ago to set one up, but I couldn't find a venue that was cheap enough. I'm on facebook and here if anyone wants to message me about ideas



I'd definitely come. Your girls are amazing.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 19, 2014)

General message to Irish cubers:

*Find a venue that...*
Doesn't cost more than a few hundred £ for a weekend (8am-6pm)
Has tables and chairs
Is available for full weekends
Is preferably not in the middle of nowhere

*Find an organiser (or 2) that...*
Is willing to put in some effort in the preceding months to make it happen
Will be 'on the ball' during the competition

*Then...*
Contact myself (or James)
We will try to figure out a suitable weekend that one of us can come and delegate
As you are all inexperienced, we will guide you through the organisation of it


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll definitely go! But I can't help with the organisation. BTW, preferably in the Dublin area if possible!


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 19, 2014)

If anyone can find a venue, I am more than willing to spend whatever time necessary to get this going. I live in the south dublin area, but I couldn't find any hotels or halls that were both free for an entire weekend, and didn't cost the earth. I'm in college in maynooth too, so kildare isn't out of the question, its really not hard to get to from the airport, etc.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 19, 2014)

Maynooth sounds good! I guess I could always try to get my school hall. Which shouldn't cost too much. There's a lot of venues I could check out as well, that won't cost a lot, if your interested.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

I was going to suggest a school hall, as they are often cheap or free, and large enough to host these types of competition. I'd love to see a competition in Ireland and would help in anyway I can with organisation. I hope we'll see one in 2015


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 19, 2014)

My school hall is really good, good area. The principal and teachers know and support me when I go to comps. I could get the hall for free for an entire weekend easily.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd probably come


----------



## Scott Doyle (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah I'm an Irish speedcuber , and there's more on the forum, so ur not alone


----------



## Scott Doyle (Aug 27, 2014)

My last post was a mistake I meant to send it somewhere else, anyway , I'd love to go and help out if needed , the Dublin area preferably


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey, any update on the school hall?


----------



## Kent02 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi guys, I am from Cork, Ireland. I'm new here and in speed cubing. So far my best record was 1:07. I know that was slow, that's why I'm here to get tips and advice from you. I want to learn more about speed cubing. See you around guys.


----------



## Mr Beast (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm in limerick if there's anyone near me.


----------



## Mr Beast (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone still actively cubing these days in Ireland(I hope there are !)
There just hasn't been any posts in ages.


----------



## stoic (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm usually lurking the forums a bit most days.
Still cubing regularly, although speed of improvement is glacial.


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, still cubing.


----------



## Fenlon (Apr 16, 2015)

It'd be really cool if there was an active collaboration page between speedcubers based in Ireland. Or even if there were semi-regular meetups. I haven't been cubing very long and I only average around sub 30s. It's great to have such a wealth of information and advice for how to improve online. But I just think it would be so much more beneficial to talk with people in person about this kind of thing. Like, compare solve situations or just observe other peoples' technique for certain algorithms etc. Basically just to be around like-minded people who enjoy solving the cube would be really nice I think.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 17, 2015)

Fenlon said:


> It'd be really cool if there was an active collaboration page between speedcubers based in Ireland. Or even if there were semi-regular meetups. I haven't been cubing very long and I only average around sub 30s. It's great to have such a wealth of information and advice for how to improve online. But I just think it would be so much more beneficial to talk with people in person about this kind of thing. Like, compare solve situations or just observe other peoples' technique for certain algorithms etc. Basically just to be around like-minded people who enjoy solving the cube would be really nice I think.



A Facebook group would probably be the easiest way. Do you think it would do the trick?


----------



## stoic (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not on Facebook, so it's a no from me


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2015)

Fenlon said:


> It'd be really cool if there was an active collaboration page between speedcubers based in Ireland. Or even if there were semi-regular meetups. I haven't been cubing very long and I only average around sub 30s. It's great to have such a wealth of information and advice for how to improve online. But I just think it would be so much more beneficial to talk with people in person about this kind of thing. Like, compare solve situations or just observe other peoples' technique for certain algorithms etc. Basically just to be around like-minded people who enjoy solving the cube would be really nice I think.



I'm going to imagine you haven't heard yet, but here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IrishChampionship2015


----------



## Fenlon (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Ciarán! Tao, I'm sure that would do the trick to some degree. I'd just love to be able to talk with people in person about cubing really haha. Learn from my betters 

Ciarán, how many people do you reckon will be at the event from Ireland?


----------



## maryh1701 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi, I'm a cuber from Kilkenny but currently in college in Cork. I average around 28 seconds. Id love if there were cube meets and a Facebook page. It would be great if the cubing community could come together occasionally.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 17, 2015)

Fenlon said:


> Thanks Ciarán! Tao, I'm sure that would do the trick to some degree. I'd just love to be able to talk with people in person about cubing really haha. Learn from my betters
> 
> Ciarán, how many people do you reckon will be at the event from Ireland?


It depends, all I'll be able to say is that check the registration list to see how many Irish will be coming



maryh1701 said:


> Hi, I'm a cuber from Kilkenny but currently in college in Cork. I average around 28 seconds. Id love if there were cube meets and a Facebook page. It would be great if the cubing community could come together occasionally.



I repeat this again https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=IrishChampionship2015

If you're looking for cube meetups in Cork, you'll just have to get something together yourself, Irish champs will probably be your best chance to meet other cubers in Ireland for a while


----------



## Oisin (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey just wondering if there's any younger speedcubers in Cobh (I'm only 13) I know Tao is in Cobh but no one else


----------



## Mr Beast (Apr 21, 2015)

On that, is there anyone in Limerick ?


----------



## TheSquareOne (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr Beast said:


> On that, is there anyone in Limerick ?


Close enough to it!

On a separate note, does anyone know if any colleges have regular cubing meet-ups?
In NUIG I know the most likely society who would do so is Chess Soc (they regularly branch out to include any board game you fancy!)
Maths Soc might discuss the puzzle theory, but they wouldn’t regularly sit solving cubes.
Medicine Soc simply don’t live up to their stereotype!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 27, 2015)

TheSquareOne said:


> Close enough to it!
> 
> On a separate note, does anyone know if any colleges have regular cubing meet-ups?
> In NUIG I know the most likely society who would do so is Chess Soc (they regularly branch out to include any board game you fancy!)
> ...



apparently there aren't any meet-ups in Ireland at all really


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Aug 2, 2015)

TheSquareOne said:


> Close enough to it!
> 
> On a separate note, does anyone know if any colleges have regular cubing meet-ups?
> In NUIG I know the most likely society who would do so is Chess Soc (they regularly branch out to include any board game you fancy!)
> ...



I'd say the most likely societies to have people who are interested are a Game soc, Maths soc, Computer Science soc, and possibly if there is a Juggling or Performance soc. I think Blake is interested in that side, but I haven't seen him active in a long time. 

As far as I can tell, we don't have a place to meet, the first and only meet was in a supermacs.


----------



## IrishCuber15 (Sep 21, 2015)

Is there going to be any Irish comps soon?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 6, 2015)

IrishCuber15 said:


> Is there going to be any Irish comps soon?



sorry for the late reply, haven't been here in ages

next July would be the next possibility, if any


----------



## Gizmo1603 (Jan 3, 2016)

*hi im an cuber*

hi I'm a cuber in Ireland I was wondering if there was any competitions or meet ups in Ireland I could go to


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 3, 2016)

Gizmo1603 said:


> hi I'm a cuber in Ireland I was wondering if there was any competitions or meet ups in Ireland I could go to



Unfortunately, it's been pretty quiet since our last competition in July, and nobody has organised any meetups. According to Ciaran's post above, next July would be the next possibility for another competition, if we're having another one. 

Ciaran was saying that he might become a delegate in the future, so if that happens, we'll mostly likely have more competitions.


----------



## Gizmo1603 (Jan 5, 2016)

okay will there be a meet up in july
thought


----------



## GalwayCuber (Jan 6, 2016)

i am an irish cuber we could skype or something


----------



## GalwayCuber (Jan 6, 2016)

i know about 5 cubers we could meet up somewhere or just have a big skype call


----------



## Gizmo1603 (Jan 7, 2016)

okay what is your skype


----------



## CiaranBeahan (May 3, 2016)

for anyone who hasn't seen it yet, Irish Champs 2016 is official
you can register here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/IrishChampionship2016/register
you can find all the info about the competition here https://ircc2016.wordpress.com/


----------



## TheSquareOne (May 19, 2016)

GalwayCuber said:


> i am an irish cuber we could skype or something



Hey Galway, always great to have some more Western cubers!

Unfortunately I've finished in NUIG this year; if I'm working in Galway next year I'll get in touch. 

Hopefully see you at nationals.


----------



## Ben Nutley (Jun 22, 2016)

So I just saw Ciaran Beahans post there above, and saw I am like two weeks from the registration date.
Do people still come along anyway who aren't competing?
Also, why is the site so... unfinished? The "About" page has a link to itself, with no other information, and I couldn't find where exactly the event is on, only some vague instructions on how to get to Lucan...


----------



## 1973486 (Jun 22, 2016)

How about the other tabs?


----------



## jojo1189 (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm late to the party lol but is there any intentions for a competition or meetup next year?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Oct 9, 2016)

jojo1189 said:


> I'm late to the party lol but is there any intentions for a competition or meetup next year?


yes, Irish Championships will be held like the previous 2 years


----------



## Reeno (Feb 15, 2020)

If you're an Irish cuber I want you to post something on this thread. I'm just wondering if any other irish people are on The speedsolving forum. Thanks!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 15, 2020)

I think @Tao Yu lives in Ireland


----------



## EireCubing (Dec 21, 2021)

David1994 said:


> Are there Irish cubers on this forum or Youtube ?? I dont know any other cubers and would be glad to know that I am not the only one


mee


----------

